# Fleischmann goods train set



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Got the notice from Canada Post today that a package was waiting - turned out to be from Germany, as I had found a collectors set of a steam engine and 5 wagons on eBay. 

This set was made in 1989, making it 17 years old! It is in mint condition, but the engine needed a little work, so I ended up dismantling most of it, replacing the engine, cleaning, and putting back together. The Heusinger valve gear took almost an hour to figure out!!! The loco now runs much better, and slow speeds are much improved. I still think the electrical pick up could be improved, but I am fresh out of ideas for that and more importantly patience.

The box reads:
Die Gute alte Güterbahn von Fleischmann (The Good old Goods-train of Fleischmann).

"80 Jahre Deutscher Staatsbahnwagen Verband" (80 years German State railway cars Federation).

Epoch I, K.P.E.V & other Landerbahn.

(Epoch I refers to Era 1, rolling stock of the Landerbahn period from 1835 (start of railway era in Germany) up to 1920 (end of the regional railways).

Here is a picture of the kit. 

http://www.tashlan.com/modellbahn/images/7886-1b.jpg


----------



## Russ (Nov 17, 2009)

I love Fleischmann. They are indeed high quality trains that last for ages. Got to love the Germans for their workmanship on these trains.


----------

